

AMA Request: Paul Graham - roschdal

Request for Paul Graham to do an "Ask me Anything" right here on Hacker News.
Please, pg.
======
itsprofitbaron
You can already as Paul Graham (PG) anything on Askolo:

<http://askolo.com/pg>

~~~
roschdal
I still think it would be useful and interesting for pg to do an AMA on HN, as
it could generate a lot of interesting and balanced questions. There are still
lots of relevant things to ask him, such as the recent Facebook IPO. I can't
come up with good questions by myself. Thus the AMA request.

~~~
itsprofitbaron
I can't speak for PG but I doubt that he will do an AMA on HN. This is for
several reasons including the fact that YC has grown so big now and this is
highlighted by the fact Paul doesn't really have time for his essays now apart
from ones which are related to YC[1]. Likewise, I don't think Arc has been
updated in a while aside from tweaks related to HN either.

If you want to ask him a question - then Askolo is probably the best place to
do it & as you can see already there are already a lot of interesting/relevant
questions on there already which have been answered.

[1] <http://paulgraham.com/articles.html>

~~~
roschdal
Well, I think that if enough people show they want this by upvoting, then pg
should consider it.

